# Skiddish



## Ronni (Jul 13, 2021)

This is becoming the acceptable word for “skittish”


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2021)

"Prolly" is even worse.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> "Prolly" is even worse.


I have to confess, I do use that in text. I text a lot, for work and also family/social life. Often using a word with less letters makes for a quicker response.

I know….it’s not cool!!! ‍ But sometimes it’s expedient.  In my defense I DO how to use the correct word appropriately!!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> "Prolly" is even worse.


Prolly? Hahaha. I’ve never heard of it. 
Is it used to shorten the word?
And if so isn’t it the ultimate in lazy?
Prolly!  No! That wouldn’t fly around here.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I have to confess, I do use that in text. I text a lot, for work and also family/social life. Often using a word with less letters makes for a quicker response.
> 
> I know….it’s not cool!!! ‍ But sometimes it’s expedient.  In my defense I DO not how to use the correct word appropriately!!


Nooooo way.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2021)

Usually, at the top of the text box there are several examples of the word you're beginning to type. "Probably" would be right up there and it would be just one press of the finger instead of several.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Usually, at the top of the text box there are several examples of the word you're beginning to type. "Probably" would be right up there and it would be just one press of the finger instead of several.


Yes. I think she uses iPhone so if she puts in prob… the entire word should show up as a suggestion word. This is true so this will be easier than typing out prolly.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Yes. I think she uses iPhone so if she puts in prob… the entire word should show up as a suggestion word. This is true so this will be easier than typing out prolly.


Prolly would.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Prolly would.


Snort!  ….


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2021)

Sooo, we say prollybilities now?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 13, 2021)

I hate to say it but I thought it was skiddish and when I speak I say probly.
Being from New Jersey may have something to do with it. 
When hubby and I took our trips across country many people knew where we were from just by listening to us for a few minutes. No ID needed. lol
I guess I spell like I speak.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Sooo, we say prollybilities now?


Haha. I literally have tears rolling down my face. Oh the irony.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 13, 2021)

Absolutely + Positively = Absotively


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I hate to say it but I thought it was skiddish and when I speak I say probly.
> Being from New Jersey may have something to do with it.
> When hubby and I took our trips across country many people knew where we were from just by listening to us for a few minutes. No ID needed. lol
> I guess I spell like I speak.


I used skiddish too. Only my spell checker corrects me and I let it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Absotively


posilutely


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Haha. I literally have tears rolling down my face. Oh the irony.


Umm, wuts ironing gotta do with it?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Umm, wuts ironing gotta do with it?


LMAO. You people are killing me. 
It’s good to laugh isn’t it?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> LMAO. You people are killing me.
> It’s good to laugh isn’t it?


Yez.


----------



## Jules (Jul 13, 2021)

Anywho, you’re all prolly right.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2021)

Jules said:


> Anywho, you’re all prolly right.


----------

